# Mario Kart Mafia



## DarkAura (Apr 23, 2012)

All roles sent, so *24 hours* for night actions.

... Now I'll need to send the nightly powerups.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2012)

All night roles sent. For reference, here's a list of all the powerups and their effects;

*Mushroom:* Prevents a night action from befalling upon you, be it a kill, heal, etc.

*Triple Mushroom:* Does the same as above, except three times.

*Fireball:* Stops a random person from doing their role (Roleblocker of sorts).

*Banana:* Stops a definite person from doing their role.

*Triple Banana:* See above, except its three times.

*Star:* Can either inspect someone, heal yourself, or heal someone else.

*Squid:* Has a fifty percent chance of roleblocking someone's night action.

*Green Shell:* Roleblocks a random person.

*Red Shell:* Has a chance of killing a princess, or at least roleblocks them. [Princess Exclusive]

*Blue Shell:* Will kill a princess. [Princess Exclusive]

*7-Up:* Gets you seven powerups on the same night, and can be used all at once.


You'll have a higher chance of getting one of the items depending on your character. Now *24 hours for night actions*.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 26, 2012)

As the day draws near, a scream can be heard right in the middle of the Music track. It went almost unnoticed due to the others racing in it and setting off the catching Piano bridge. But one keen player noticed it.

The mangled body of *Light* laid motionless on the trampoline drums. Oddly, the drums did not beat, as if it matched the stillness of the body. The others, after inspecting the body a bit, found a little about him; Most notibly that he wasn't any Mario character and seemed to be strangled. The players gave him a proper burial inside the Haunter Mansion track.

BUT WHAT'S THIS?! Before he was buried, he started coffing. It appears he was the victim of attempted murder. However, due to all that choking and restraints to his throat, he is unable to talk for today. He then passes out straight afterwards, so he's also unable to use a night role until either tomorrow or so.

*Light's alive! However, he is unable to talk for today. He's also unable to use his nightly role tonight.*

*24 hours for lynching (Or abstaining, whatever)*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 26, 2012)

Eh? Not a Mario character?

Must be a Mii, then.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Would DK count as a mario character, even though he is in his own series?


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably. He's in Mario Kart, so there's a good chance he's included.


----------



## Cloudsong (Apr 26, 2012)

But aren't ALL of the characters going to be from Mario Kart? So maybe DarkAura is just saying that yes, the character is form Mario Kart, but no, the characters is NOT a part of the traditional Mario games? I don't know. xD


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 26, 2012)

Now I get what you're saying. Light could be anyone then. 

Also, is there any point in _not_ roleclaiming? Since your powers are determined by the item you get, all it would tell is (maybe) your alignment, but judging by the star I got last night, this may not be the case.

Lastly, I've got some stuff that may be useful: List of possible characters

This is what I'm thinking the items will be divided up as:

Mushroom - Toad
Triple Mushroom - Toad

Fireball - Bowser maybe?

Banana - DK
Triple Banana - DK

Star - Rosalina

Squid - No idea...

Green Shell - Lakitu/Koopa/Bowser?

Red Shell - Lakitu/Yoshi/Koopa/Bowser?

Blue Shell - Lakitu/Koopa/Bowser?

7-Up - No idea...


----------



## golden999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Third try getting this up. I noticed that the red and blue shell are princess exclusive. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 26, 2012)

golden999 said:


> Third try getting this up. I noticed that the red and blue shell are princess exclusive. Anyone know what that means?


It means that there is at least one, but more likely two, princesses.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 26, 2012)

Judging from the descriptions, I'm pretty sure they only target princesses.


----------



## Cloudsong (Apr 27, 2012)

Which means that red and blue shells are probably only used by the bad guys. Hmm.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 27, 2012)

inbeforeabstain


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 28, 2012)

So who's going? Or are we abstaining?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Flora (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm gonna *abstain *as well; there's almost no info on what happened

I looked through the items; no clue what item could have caused it


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess I'll *abstain* as well, then.


----------



## Cloudsong (Apr 29, 2012)

*Abstain*ing as well, I suppose. Not really sure what else there is to do. xD


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 29, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 29, 2012)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Phantom (May 4, 2012)

Uh, when is it going to be night?


----------

